# PHP-Variable in Javascript einbinden?



## Thorsten (29. Juli 2002)

Hi,

geht das überhaupt? Bastel immer noch am Tagesbild rum und probiere nun eine PHP-Variable in eine Javascript-Funktion einzubinden. Jeden Tag erscheint ein neues Bild und das mit anderen Pixelmaßen. Zuerst wird es mit PHP als Thumbnail verkleinert und beim Mausklick auf das Bild öffnet sich ein neues Fenster (Javascript). Und das neue Fenster soll sich mit den Orirginalmaßen des Bildes automatisch anpassen. Nun hab' ich keinen Plan mehr. Kann mal einer 'nen Blick draufwerfen?

Datei1:

<html>
<head>
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function fenster()
{
neuesFenster=window.open("bild_tag2.php","","width=???,height=???,left=5,scrollbars=no,resizable=no"); 							
neuesFenster.focus();							
}
//-->
</script>
</head>
<body>

<?php

$img="C:/apache/htdocs/index.php/Bild_tag/images2/" . date("j") . ".jpg";

$bild = $img;
$info = getimagesize($bild);
$info[0];                        
$info[1];                      

$tab_width = "100";              
$tab_middle = "100";         

if($info[0] > $tab_width)
{
$img_width_neu = $tab_middle;
$img_height_neu = $info[1] / $info[0] * $img_width_neu;
}
else
{
$img_width_neu = $info[0];
$img_height_neu = $info[1];
}
?>

<p>&nbsp;</p>

<p><a href="#" onClick="fenster()"><img src="<? echo $img; ?>" width="<? echo $img_width_neu; ?>" height="<? echo $img_height_neu; ?>" border="0"></a></p>

</body>
</html>


Datei2:

<html>
<head>
</head>
<body> 
<?php

$img="C:/apache/htdocs/index.php/Bild_tag/images2/" . date("j") . ".jpg";

$bild = $img;
$info = getimagesize($bild);
$info[0];                        
$info[1]; 

?>
<p><img src="<? echo $img; ?>"></p>
</body>
</html>


----------



## Rios (29. Juli 2002)

*so?*

...
function fenster() 
{ 
neuesFenster=window.open("bild_tag2.php","","width=<?php echo $img_width_neu; ?>,height=???,left=5,scrollbars=no,resizable=no"); 
neuesFenster.focus(); 
} 

...


----------



## Thorsten (29. Juli 2002)

*auch so nicht*

jetzige Lösung:

function fenster()
{
neuesFenster=window.open("bild_tag2.php","","width='<? echo $info[0]; ?>',height='<? echo $info[1]; ?>',left=5,scrollbars=no,resizable=no"); 	
neuesFenster.focus();						
}

...Fenster öffnet sich, aber nicht mit den definierten Pixelmaßen.


----------



## JoelH (29. Juli 2002)

*hmm,*

schau dir mal den Quelltext an den dein Browser ausgibt, welche Werte stehen da drin, da sind ja die php Variablen schon aufgelöst.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (29. Juli 2002)

Also das PHP-Script muss vor das JS-Script, da du ja nich erst die Variable ausgeben kannst und danach erst mit nem Wert also sollte das so aussehen:


```
<?php 

$img="C:/apache/htdocs/index.php/Bild_tag/images2/" . date("j") . ".jpg"; 

$bild = $img; 
$info = getimagesize($bild); 
$info[0]; 
$info[1]; 

$tab_width = "100"; 
$tab_middle = "100"; 

if($info[0] > $tab_width) 
{ 
$img_width_neu = $tab_middle; 
$img_height_neu = $info[1] / $info[0] * $img_width_neu; 
} 
else 
{ 
$img_width_neu = $info[0]; 
$img_height_neu = $info[1]; 
} 
?> 

<html> 
<head> 
<script language="JavaScript"> 
<!-- 
function fenster() 
{ 
neuesFenster=window.open("bild_tag2.php","","width=<? echo $img_width_neu; ?>,height=<? echo $img_height_neu; ?>,left=5,scrollbars=no,resizable=no"); 
neuesFenster.focus(); 
} 
//--> 
</script> 
</head> 
<body> 

<p> </p> 

<p><a href="#" onClick="fenster()"><img src="<? echo $img; ?>" width="<? echo $img_width_neu; ?>" height="<? echo $img_height_neu; ?>" border="0"></a></p> 

</body> 
</html>
```


----------



## Thorsten (29. Juli 2002)

...tja, da steht: width='',height='', also sind die Variablen leer. Mein Latein ist auch so langsam am Ende :-(
Werde bis in die Nacht weiter basteln. Ob's hilft?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (29. Juli 2002)

Also meine Version dürfte eigentlich funktionieren.
Dass da "height=" steht ist ja klar, weil die var noch nicht definiert wurde.


----------



## Thorsten (29. Juli 2002)

Hey, 

juchuuuuuuuuuuu! Schönen Dank, gouraud! Jetzt flutscht es und
hab' noch im neuen Fenster das eingebaut:

<body TOPMARGIN=0 LEFTMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>
passt haargenau ohne Lücke und überhaupt...

Das posting hat sich irgendwie blöd überschnitten...


----------

